# New Toy



## TTLWHKR (May 7, 2005)

I made this while I was bored today... I think it would be a hit.. or a shock.. depends how ya look at it!


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 7, 2005)

Ok, THIS is cool...I'll take 2.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 7 2005, 08:54 PM
> * Ok, THIS is cool...I'll take 2. *


 Sure.. That will be $24,019.98

That's two manual defibrillators at $12,000.00; and two elmos' at $9.99.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 7, 2005)

Can I have a payment plan please?


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 7, 2005)

Sure!

Take money.

Put in my hand.

Sounds good 2 me


----------



## Jon (May 7, 2005)

First time I ever saw a tickle-me-elmo, I started doing the 5:1 for an infant.... and I suprised the friend whos' toy it was, and had my dad, a former ARC CPR instructor ROFLAO.

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 7 2005, 09:09 PM
> * First time I ever saw a tickle-me-elmo, I started doing the 5:1 for an infant.... and I suprised the friend whos' toy it was, and had my dad, a former ARC CPR instructor ROFLAO.
> 
> Jon *


 Thought it was having a seizure?


----------



## CodeSurfer (May 10, 2005)

WARNING: Not for children without defibrillator training.  Do not attatch AED to Elmo if he has a pulse or traumatic cardiac arrest.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 10, 2005)

Elmo comes with manual defibrillator only... for effect.

The toy can also be used in place of the easy bake oven!


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

Charge to 200!
CLEAR!!!!!
Ha ha ha ha, ha ha ha ha.. that tickles
Charge to 300!
CLEAR!!!!!
Ha ha ha ha, ha ha ha ha.. that tickles
Charge to 360!
CLEAR!!!!!
Ha ha ha ha, ha ha ha ha.. that tickles



DING!The brownies are done


----------



## Chimpie (May 10, 2005)

You're killin me.


----------



## Phridae (May 10, 2005)

but I wanted cookies, not brownies.


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

picky, picky


----------



## Phridae (May 11, 2005)

Mm-hm. Brownies have too much chocolate.

Peanut Butter cookies please


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 11, 2005)

My sister had an easy bake oven.. and one of those ice cream makers.

The easy bake stuff never fully baked, since all it had was a 40W light bulb, and the ice cream never became a solid mass. It was always more like pudding. Which brings me to her McDonalds milkshake machine... You were supposed to use pudding mix with it, never became solid either-it always turned gummy.

I figure if I made elmo set at 360J, we can turn his (or her-who knows what elmo is-except that it talks in the third-um- person? monster? thing?) anyhoo... Turn its head, and the inside opens to a small oven. Simply defibrillate elmo five times, for quick and delicious baked goods!


----------



## CodeSurfer (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 11 2005, 02:00 AM
> * The easy bake stuff never fully baked, since all it had was a 40W light bulb *


 Yeah, but dont try putting any higher watt light bulbs... unless you like melted plastic for frosting on your cake.


----------



## Phridae (May 11, 2005)

I had both of those when I was younger.

The ice-cream never becamse ice-cream, like you said.

and I melted the inside of the oven. On more than one occasion.

The food did always get cooked though.


----------



## rescuejew (May 11, 2005)

Jon I swear that I really needed a laugh this morning and thanks man, for letting me start my day laughing out loud.  This thread is hilarious....!!! :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@May 11 2005, 03:30 AM
> *
> 
> The food did always get cooked though. *


 Anything will cook if you leave it in the oven for three hours.


I wonder if I duct taped a mini cake pan to the light on my desk if it would cook?

 

My wife would 302 me at that point. Sell my golf clubs, my whacker crap collection, and move far, far away.


----------



## Wingnut (May 12, 2005)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

*dies laughing*


I don't know how I missed this post! 


And I never had any of those growing up. I remember I wanted an easy bake oven and a light brite set SO bad and I got a my little pony wallet instead. My mom was mean. No wonder she drives me crazy as an adult.


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 11 2005, 04:23 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 11 2005, 04:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@May 11 2005, 03:30 AM
> *
> 
> The food did always get cooked though. *


Anything will cook if you leave it in the oven for three hours.


I wonder if I duct taped a mini cake pan to the light on my desk if it would cook?

 

My wife would 302 me at that point. Sell my golf clubs, my whacker crap collection, and move far, far away. [/b][/quote]
tell her I'll take all the gear off her hands, and I'll even pick it up....


I only have $200 in my checking acount right now, though.....


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 12, 2005)

I actually just replaced all my whacker bags with "The Miller System", formerly "Unimed". So this would be the perfect time to invest. I call it "The Whacker System". I live so far away from everything, it's nice to have a portable ambulance b/c the wait for a real one is just too long!

I have another idea... Elmo oxygen masks. Just like those oxygen bears that smell like bubble gum, pipe some oxygen into elmos ***, and make it come out his nose.  Perfect for kids!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 03:56 PM
> * I have another idea... Elmo oxygen masks. Just like those oxygen bears that smell like bubble gum, pipe some oxygen into elmos ***, and make it come out his nose. Perfect for kids! *


ROFLMAO! :lol: 

The sight of a tube sticking out of Elmo's *** is probably enough to scare any child into not watching Sesame Street.


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 05:56 PM
> * I actually just replaced all my whacker bags with "The Miller System", formerly "Unimed". So this would be the perfect time to invest. I call it "The Whacker System". I live so far away from everything, it's nice to have a portable ambulance b/c the wait for a real one is just too long!
> 
> I have another idea... Elmo oxygen masks. Just like those oxygen bears that smell like bubble gum, pipe some oxygen into elmos ***, and make it come out his nose.  Perfect for kids! *


 you've seen TTLWHKR's signature....

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 12 2005, 10:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 12 2005, 10:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 05:56 PM
> * I actually just replaced all my whacker bags with "The Miller System", formerly "Unimed". So this would be the perfect time to invest. I call it "The Whacker System". I live so far away from everything, it's nice to have a portable ambulance b/c the wait for a real one is just too long!
> 
> I have another idea... Elmo oxygen masks. Just like those oxygen bears that smell like bubble gum, pipe some oxygen into elmos ***, and make it come out his nose. Perfect for kids! *


you've seen TTLWHKR's signature....

Jon [/b][/quote]
 No, That was broken glass up your a$$.


----------



## ECC (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@May 11 2005, 12:07 AM
> * Mm-hm. Brownies have too much chocolate.
> 
> Peanut Butter cookies please *


 No such animal as too much chocolate!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)

The new toy will be made my TWiT...   

That's Total Whacker Technologies.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)

New, New Toy.

Funeral Director Elmo

Elmo can embalm his friends. Includes coffin, you can color it with crayons.


http://www.clippix.com/images/pd/horror/blood5.gif[/IMG]


----------

